# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2014



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2014 às 00:34)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do* Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*.

________________________________________________________________________________________


Boa noite.

Os pingos apareceram há umas horas mas entretanto não voltou a chover.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e qualquer momento deverá chover.
O vento sopra fraco.

Terminei o mês de fevereiro com uns _*ingloriosos*_ 499,1 mm de acumulado. Pouco...
Desde janeiro já ultrapassei os 1000 mm e o valor do ano hidrológico segue num acumulado de 1839,6 mm. Acima da média portanto, o que corresponde ao 2º ano hidrológico consecutivo húmido.

*Tatual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 89%​*
Boa época carnavalesca


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2014 às 03:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*

O vento entrou agora, está a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2014 às 06:36)

Bom dia!

Nada como uma boa insónia para reportar às 6 da manhã!

Chove bem, miudinha e persistente, pelo menos desde as 5 da manhã.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia, 

Março começa com muita chuva persistente e por vezes intensa, sigo com *21.8 mm* até ao momento.

12.0 ºc actuais, vento moderado de Oeste/WSW.

Fevereiro terminou com *419.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2014 às 11:18)

bons dias. Como está o tempo na cidade do Porto?


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2014 às 11:21)

Geopower disse:


> bons dias. Como está o tempo na cidade do Porto?



Chuva contínua e persistente, por vezes moderada e assim deverá continuar no resto do dia.

*24 mm* acumulados 

Chove sem parar há várias horas


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2014 às 11:29)

Obrigado. Irei passar ai o fim de semana. Do que vi das previsoes do Ipma, amanhã será igual.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2014 às 11:55)

Agora até apresenta uma pontinha de nevoeiro. Se gostas de tempo cinzento e chuvoso, terás um fim-de-semana em grande!


----------



## Névoa (1 Mar 2014 às 12:04)

Gostava de poder dizer se chove aqui na Senhora da Hora, mas o nevoeiro é tão intenso que não permite que se veja nada através da janela. Se estiver a chover, então é chuva muito miúda, que não deixa sinal na janela.


Um dia fantástico, muito próprio para ver filmes de terror!


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2014 às 12:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*

Aproximação de chuva com alguma intensidade vindo de NNO.

Temp. 12,3ºc


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2014 às 13:12)

Chove agora com mais intensidade, gotas grossas.

*26.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## supercell (1 Mar 2014 às 14:46)

Dia de chuva fraca...


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2014 às 14:53)

Chove com intensidade, *30.6 mm* acumulados 

*32 mm* no ISEP

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

*43.2 mm* em Paços de Ferreira ( estação do Aristocrata)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2


Parece que esta chuva toda se vai manter por mais umas boas horas 

Um pequeno vídeo que fiz há momentos:

[ame="http://youtu.be/c6wG68uKj1E"]http://youtu.be/c6wG68uKj1E[/ame]


----------



## Stinger (1 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

Que dia invernoso


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2014 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.

*Ponham invernoso nisto.*
A chuva, apesar de não ser forte, é bem desagradável, sendo puxada a vento parece ser mais intensa do que é.
Este é um típico dia para estar na _*SORNA*_... Como não pretendo bailar e colocar o pernil à mostra não me faz diferença.
Esperemos que amanhã, pelo menos da parte da tarde, melhore e proporcione condições para o povo sair à rua e respirar um pouco esta época de entrudo.

Entretanto o acumulado de hoje é de *52,6 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 95%
Vento médio: 11,9 km\h de O
Rajada atual: 31,0 km\h
PAtm: 1010,0 hPa​*


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Mar 2014 às 16:38)

Dia de chuva constante..acumulados para já *30,6mm*...!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2014 às 17:38)

Da página do facebook do Futebol clube de Paços de Ferreira, há 1 hora aproximadamente: 



> Futebol Juvenil esta tarde...




Sigo com 54,6 mm de acumulado, vento moderado com rajadas e céu encoberto.
Bem cinzento o tempo...


----------



## james (1 Mar 2014 às 18:28)

Boa tarde , 

Dia de chuva persistente , por vezes moderada . Algum vento tambem .


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,

E... continua a chover. Não tem dado tréguas durante todo o dia. Fui dar a voltinha da praxe; a baixa caótica e nem percebi bem porquê, o Douro cheio e o Atlântico não menos e algo agitado. Bonito de se ver como sempre.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2014 às 20:13)

Boas, 

Continua a chuva, sigo com *33.8 mm* acumulados, algum nevoeiro neste momento.

12.1 ºC actuais


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2014 às 21:26)

A reportar a partir de Gaia. A chuva deixou ha momentos de estar presente.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2014 às 22:18)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima atingida: *13,4ºC* ás 12:06 horas

Temperatura Mínima atingida: *10,7ºC *ás 2:49 horas

Hoje tivemos um dia de chuva com algum nevoeiro. Hoje verifiquei que quanto mais se andava para Este mais nevoeiro havia e houve momentos, quando circulava na A1( Sentido Norte -Sul, entre Vila Nova de Gaia e Espinho), em que o nevoeiro era cerrado e a visibilidade apresentava-se bem perto de zero.

*Neste momento:*

Céu Muito Nublado e chuva fraca.

Temperatura: *12.8ºC*

Humidade Relativa: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica: *1010,4 hPa (Estável)*

Vento: *Fraco de Sueste  a 14 km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho: *12ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *19,2 mm*

Continuação de um Bom fim de semana e Bom Carnaval a todos!!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

A chuva continua a cair, de forma ininterrupta.
Cai fraca mas molha bem.
O vento sopra moderado de O.
Esta é uma entrada típica do quadrante Oeste, que traz muita humidade e prolongada.

O acumulado subiu para *63,2 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## meteoamador (1 Mar 2014 às 22:49)

Boas 

Foi mais um dia com  que pelos vistos  também vai marcar presença no carnaval 

Neste momento la fora caiem uns chuviscos que mal se sentem mas molham. 

Tatual 11.8ºC
Hr 94%


----------



## Névoa (2 Mar 2014 às 00:57)

Hoje, no fantas, um realizador inglês agradeceu a presença da plateia apesar do mau tempo. Uma chuva bem intensa, mas longe das tempestades do início do ano.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2014 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã cinzenta, com chuva fraca e persistente e agora acompanhada de denso nevoeiro.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia ,

E continua  a chover de forma persistente , praticamente sem parar a ja cerca de 30 horas .

O vento sopra fraco , alguma neblina .

Tatual : 12.3 ° C


----------



## SFAFaria (2 Mar 2014 às 12:13)

Bom dia,
chuva fraca á mais de 24h ininterruptamente, com nuvens baixas...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

Boa tarde de domingo GORDO!

Gordo de chuva, claro está...
O acumulado de hoje é de *24,1 mm*. Nada mau, já pensava em regar as coives!

Céu encoberto, vento moderado com rajadas e chuva contínua há muitas horas. Ora fraca, ora moderada.

*Tatual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2014 às 18:03)

Boa tarde,

Começou a chover bem mais agora...


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2014 às 18:08)

Chove bem pelo Porto


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Mar 2014 às 18:09)

Boas Tardes

Novamente outro dia de nevoeiro cerrado a 5km a Este de Espinho.
Fui até aos Carvalhos e não se via quase nada há volta, fui me aproximando do litoral e o nevoeiro desapareceu completamente.

Neste momento nevoeiro em altitude.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Boas, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *34.8 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *10.8 mm*

10.7 ºc actuais

Vento WNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.4 hpa

Humidade: 96%

*45.6 mm *este mês

De momento não chove.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Snifa disse:


> Chove bem pelo Porto



Céu estrelado, completamente limpo neste momento... A precipitação persistente parece ter contribuído para limpar os poluentes atmosféricos...

Estava a olhar para o rodapé da tua mensagem e verifiquei que a precipitação total mensal, em vez de diminuir, aumentou a partir de Dezembro...
Uma coisa é certa, Fevereiro quente traz o diabo no ventre, algo que não se verificou.

Esperemos que inverta a tendência agora durante o mês de Março, e, se possível, tenhamos os dias com "manhã de Inverno e tarde de Verão", quiçá a partir do meio da semana... 

Sigo com Text=12.7ºC e Patm~1012hPa (barómetro aneróide)


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2014 às 20:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Esperemos que inverta a tendência agora durante o mês de Março, e, se possível, tenhamos os dias com "manhã de Inverno e tarde de Verão", quiçá a partir do meio da semana...
> 
> Sigo com Text=12.7ºC e Patm~1012hPa (barómetro aneróide)



Penso que sim, iremos ter um intervalo na chuva, com dias de sol agradáveis e noites frescas.
Já fazem falta uns dias assim, e depois mais para a frente talvez entremos num regime diferente, com a formação de depressões ( cut-off ) que podem trazer instabilidade mais do tipo aguaceiros e trovoada,veremos..


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de chuva...farta!
E agora estamos em regime de aguaceiros fracos, ocasionalmente moderados.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de *O*. 
O acumulado do dia foi de *27,2 mm*.

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 90%​*


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2014 às 00:48)

Boa noite 
Por aqui chove bem,estão 8,1ºC !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Mar 2014 às 01:16)

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado por algum granizo (já em avançado estado de liquidificação) acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte de NW.

No mar, já se vê grande carneirada e as ondas quebram bem mais ao largo da costa.


----------



## martinus (3 Mar 2014 às 01:43)

Manditu disse:


> Forte aguaceiro acompanhado por algum granizo (já em avançado estado de liquidificação) acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte de NW.
> 
> No mar, já se vê grande carneirada e as ondas quebram bem mais ao largo da costa.



Ontem fui ver a foz do Cávado junto ao forte e ao farol de Esposende e aquilo estava assustador, nunca tinha visto o sítio assim e raspei-me de lá rapidamente. Também vi a "praia" de Ofir junto das torres e, de facto, aquilo estava sem areia, o mar a subir pelo paredão. Nada bom também. O "Verão" que aí vem, vai acalmar as coisas.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2014 às 03:19)

Boa noite,

O vento entrou agora, e de que maneira!


----------



## Stinger (3 Mar 2014 às 04:23)

Fonix que medo , vento muito forte com rajadas , chuva forte batida pelo vento e ouço muitos caixotes pelo chao 

Veio assim do nada a chiva bate intensamente na janela


----------



## supercell (3 Mar 2014 às 09:10)

Está bem fresco lá fora... Céu limpo com nuvens esparças a serem levadas rapidamente pelo vento.


----------



## Névoa (3 Mar 2014 às 10:15)

Céu com muitas abertas, com algum sol e eventuais pingos de chuva. E já sinto o sol a queimar...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

O sol rapidamente se foi e neste momento chove bem.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2014 às 11:03)

Bom dia , 

Noite e início da manhã com aguaceiros fortes e vento com algumas rajadas . 

Também está algum frio , a temperatura mínima foi de 7 graus .


----------



## fersilva (3 Mar 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia! 
Por aqui (Vale de Cambra), os aguaceiros predominam assim como o vento mas ainda com pouca intensidade nesta manha e a neve faz-se sentir na Serra da Freita! O sol esse vai espreitando. A temperatura neste momento pelo concelho é de apenas 8°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2014 às 11:34)

fersilva disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por aqui (Vale de Cambra)...



Bom dia e bem vindo ao fórum.

A madrugada e manhã têem sido marcadas por aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O acumulado de hoje é de *10,7 mm*, elevando o total do mês para 102,1 mm.
O vento sopra entre o fraco e o moderado, por vezes com rajadas durante os aguaceiros.

*Tatual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 84%​*
Continuação de bom carnaval...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Mar 2014 às 13:29)

Boa tarde! 
Hoje o dia segue muito fresquinho, com aguaceiros acompanhados por algum granizo!
O mês passado aqui acabou com *511.9mm* acumulados, muito bom!!
Entretanto com a chuva destes últimos 3 dias já conto com *105.3mm*!
Tatual:*7.6ºC* 
Hrelativa:*83%*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2014 às 13:44)

105mm em 3 dias?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Mar 2014 às 13:47)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 105mm em 3 dias?



Só no dia 1 caíram 65.3mm!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2014 às 13:48)

Impressionante!


----------



## james (3 Mar 2014 às 14:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 105mm em 3 dias?



Tem sido 3 dias a chover sem parar !


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2014 às 14:50)

O Céu está escuro a Oeste, o mar já ultrapassa o esporão da praia da Baía e já começa a aproximar-se da esplanada. 
A maré ainda está a encher o que possivelmente poderá provocar prejuízos quando for o pico da maré.
Neste momento a última onda do set chega quase a tocar no paredão.
Podem seguir o espectáculo da natureza neste site http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2014 às 16:35)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2014 às 13:25)

Boas, 

chuva persistente por vezes com alguma intensidade neste momento, tempo muito fechado e algum nevoeiro


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

Boa tarde,

Chove moderadamente pelo Porto neste momento. Dia muito tristonho.


----------



## boneli (4 Mar 2014 às 15:20)

As ultimas pingas nos próximos dias?????


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2014 às 15:28)

Amanhã de manhã ainda deve pingar alguma coisa.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2014 às 17:51)

Chove certinho e de forma moderada, sigo com *7.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2014 às 19:00)

*9.4 mm*, chuva persistente e nevoeiro cerrado neste momento.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2014 às 20:04)

boa noite,

dia enfadonho este...

chuva persistente e nevoeiro sobre o rio. é  o último chuveirinho de prenúncio do bom tempo que vem a caminho...

Sigo com Text=12.4ºC e Patm=1017hPa


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2014 às 20:09)

Continua esta chuva persistente, *12.4 mm* até ao momento, muito nevoeiro.

*68 mm *este mês 

o ano hidrológico já ultrapassa os 1400 mm, sigo com *1410.1 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2013


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2014 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Por cá o panorama é também muito cinzento.
A chuva não nos larga, sempre a cair fraca, persistente.
Com isto este carnaval tem sido "*uma seca*"...
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco (por vezes moderado - a meio da tarde).
O acumulado de hoje é de *15,7 mm*. O* mês* já totaliza um acumulado de *124,2 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 96%​*
Venha então o sol neste período Quaresmal.
Pode ser que amanhã já as nossas faces evidenciem um outro sorriso.


----------



## darque_viana (4 Mar 2014 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Por cá, mais do mesmo. Dia muito húmido, nevoeiro e chuva persistente, nem sempre assim tão miudinha quanto isso. 
O resultado é uma acumulação considerável, com as estradas e terrenos completamente encharcados, sem conseguir absorver mais água.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mar 2014 às 21:03)

Pensava que a chuva estaria quase a acabar, mas eis que continua e por vezes moderada, acompanhada de denso nevoeiro, *14.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Mar 2014 às 01:12)

Dia de morrinha intensa durante quase todo o dia...Por agora não chove e está tudo mais calmo! Actuais *11,8ºc* e *96% *de humidade relativa!


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2014 às 07:58)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado esta manhã mas a parecer melhorar.

Temperatura exterior em Campanhã mostrada no comboio 13°C.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2014 às 09:05)

Céu mais desanuviado em Aveiro com nuvens esparsas e Text=15°C


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia. Finalmente uma manhã sem chuva, ainda com bastantes nuvens a cobrir o sol, está tudo encharcado!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mar 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Algumas nuvens preenchem o céu desta manhã mas o sol vai espreitando por vezes. 

Atuais 12,5ºC e 71% de HR.


Fico contente ao ver as previsões de sol e temperaturas primaveris para os próximos dias, acho que só traz benefícios para todos e permite à natureza mostrar uma das suas estações mais maravilhosas e seguir o seu curso natural, ao contrário de o ano passado em que a primavera não se sentiu devido à chuva que tivemos quase diariamente em Março.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

Boa tarde,

Em viagem de comboio entre Aveiro e Porto, com céu geralmente nublado, mas a tornar-se mais limpo à medida que me desloco para norte. A temperatura actual mostrada no comboio em Ovar com 19°C.


----------



## sergiosilva (5 Mar 2014 às 13:07)

Belo dia de céu azul. Que saudades, pena estar a trabalhar.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Mar 2014 às 13:15)

Boas!
Hoje o dia segue com muito sol, ótimo para levantar o ânimo!
O mês segue com *126.8mm*.






Tatual:*14.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*68%*


----------



## Névoa (5 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

Tarde bem ensolarada hoje, mas senti algum frio por causa do vento. Pelo que vi agora do modelo numérico do ipma, no Porto vai-se ter cerca de uma semana de tempo mais quente, depois deverá voltar ao mesmo (será?)

Da minha experiência, observo este período quente quase todos os anos no início de Março, que pode eventualmente estender-se até o início da primavera, unindo-se a esta. Ainda pelo que tenho observado, a chuva volta pela altura da Páscoa, e com ela o tempo esfria. Eu sempre notei que quase todo 1 de Maio é bem frio, e faz com que as pessoas voltem a andar com cachecóis e casacos. Este calor em março é tão regular que merecia ganhar um nome próprio, assim como o Verão de São Martinho mereceu a sua designação.

Ah sim, há excepções - no ano passado eu não notei os dias quentes de Março, e estranhamente fez algum calor em Abril. Um ano bastante fora do vulgar, 2013, esperemos que 2014 continue a estar dentro do "normal", assim talvez não soframos tanto no verão.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Mar 2014 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

São dez e meia da noite e a obtenho Text=14.5ºC.

Este valor não estará influenciado pelo arrefecimento nocturno mais lento por estar próximo do mar ou inserido numa área urbana?

Actualização: Onze da noite, Text=14.3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2014 às 23:03)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> São dez e meia da noite e a obtenho Text=14.5ºC.
> 
> Este valor não estará influenciado pelo arrefecimento nocturno mais lento por estar próximo do mar ou inserido numa área urbana?



Boa noite
Acho que a temperatura por aí está um pouco elevada, comparando com as redondezas...
Visto que aqui em na Rechousa - Gaia , sigo com 9,1ºC e estou a cerca de 5,7km do mar ! E por exemplo a estação do isep que esta a uns 7km do mar regista 10,2ºC atualmente.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Mar 2014 às 00:00)

Boa noite,

Como disseram o dia alternou entre o muito nublado de manhã e o céu limpo da parte da tarde! Máxima mesmo assim ainda fresca com *13,6ºc*.
Sigo com *8,8ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## ruka (6 Mar 2014 às 06:54)

Bom dia! Visibilidade muito reduzida por nevoeiro quase cerrado pelo Porto, mais logo muito sol.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

nevoeiro muito fechado pelo Porto.

Mínima *5.6 ºc *

Actual: 6.2 ºc


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2014 às 07:03)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade até 50m, se tanto... Um pouco melhor no centro da cidade.

Temperatura indicada no comboio 9°C.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2014 às 07:32)

Céu limpo em Granja. Nevoeiro apenas no mar  Temperatura 11°C.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2014 às 07:36)

Algum nevoeiro outra vez antes de chegar a Espinho. Mais denso a Oeste e a Este.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2014 às 08:25)

Neblina em Aveiro. O chão está molhado por causa da condensação.


----------



## CptRena (6 Mar 2014 às 13:24)

O Sol apareceu, finalmente, e as temperaturas já sobem que nem foguetes


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mar 2014 às 15:50)

Boas, 

muito sol e alguns cirrus pelo céu neste dia primaveril. 


21,3ºC atuais.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mar 2014 às 16:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> muito sol e alguns cirrus pelo céu neste dia primaveril.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Vizinho,

Estamos realmente num dia verdadeiramente primaveril com a temperatura mais alta do ano (quase 22ºC) na vertente sul da cidade de Braga!!!

Depois de tanta precipitação e humidade neste cantinho, podemos aproveitar os próximos dias bem merecidos para atividades ao ar livre e para a boa disposição do povo!! 

Atenção que este mês de Março começou chuvoso e depois deste break soalheiro (talvez 10-15 dias) podemos ainda ter um final de Março chuvoso mas acho que nunca será tão chuvoso como o do ano passado!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2014 às 19:04)

Boas,

Máxima agradável de *15.9 ºC*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 11.7 ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

De referir que ao início da tarde em algumas zonas o nevoeiro ainda persistia, nomeadamente junto ao rio e Ponte da Arrábida.


----------



## Névoa (6 Mar 2014 às 21:45)

Aqui também não esteve assim tão quente, aliás a noite passada foi a que senti mais frio neste inverno.

Durante a tarde senti algum calor em casa, de forma que foi um contraste algo desagradável, mas na rua não estava assim tão quente. E o frio novamente já se faz sentir agora à noite.

edit. Fui pesquisar a previsão de dez dias do ipma mas desta vez escolhi Porto-Matosinhos e não Porto-Porto como me era habitual. Parte do mistério então desvendou-se, o ipma deu como mínima de hoje 4C para Matosinhos e 6C para o Porto, o que pode explicar porque quase morria de frio na madrugada de hoje (noite de ontem). Pelos vistos não posso também guiar-me pelo isep para as temperaturas da Senhora da Hora


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2014 às 22:11)

Boa noite
Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo atuais 10.8ºC , céu limpo e vento nulo!
Temperatura max: 16,4ºC
Temperatura min: 6,0ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (6 Mar 2014 às 22:49)

Dia bem bom!!!
A temperatura máxima chegou aos *21.9ºC!*! 
Tatual:*7.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*90%*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Dia de sol, dia de sorrisos...
Ontem e hoje o sol brilha intensamente.
Pelo Vale do Sousa ainda resta alguma neblina pela dissipação do nevoeiro nalguns vales mais baixos, estando o restante céu limpo.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.
*Ontem a máxima* passou dos 20ºC - *20,6ºC*.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC

Tatual: 14,3ºC
Hr: 83%​*


----------



## CptRena (7 Mar 2014 às 11:10)

Bom dia

O nevoeiro matinal já começa a dar lugar ao sol quentinho

Agora na varanda já se vai nos 13,5°C


----------



## Stinger (7 Mar 2014 às 11:28)

Até o meu piu piu que andava murcho com estes dias de chuva já canta no seu grande esplendor


----------



## Névoa (7 Mar 2014 às 12:24)

... enquanto a minha gatinha perde pelo, sinal característico da primavera. Haja escova... 

Eu não estou a dar-me muito bem com este arrefecimento nocturno tão intenso, seguido por um calor que só se nota a partir da tarde e a casa custa bastante a aquecer. Ainda sinto o gelo da noite, e até uma hora atrás ainda tremia de frio... se calhar ainda não me habituei a morar nesta casa com janelas à nascente.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2014 às 12:58)

Boas

Depois de ter atingido um máximo de *19.5ºc* a temperatura teve uma importante descida para os 14.3ºc actuais,isto porque o vento rodou para SW.

Há algum nevoeiro a entrar na zona ocidental.


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2014 às 15:12)

Snifa disse:


> Há algum nevoeiro a entrar na zona ocidental.



  Pois, em Matosinhos isto está a ficar cinzento, meio sol/nevoeiro!


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

Epah, nunca mais chove  

Por aqui dia de sol com algum calor, devem estar uns 20º, tal como se esperam os próximos dias. Vamos aproveitar estes dias de sol, porque a chuva eventualmente ainda irá regressar, ainda falta muito para o Verão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mar 2014 às 19:54)

Boas,

mais um dia soalheiro e algo quente por aqui, máxima de 21,7°C. 

Já se ouvem os grilos e também o melodioso cantar dos melros ao pôr do sol. Primavera à porta.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Mar 2014 às 21:52)

Boa noite,

Dia de neblina matinal, mas ainda assim predomínio de céu limpo e tempo mais morno...
Máxima de *17,8ºc*
Sigo com uns agradáveis *13,2ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...
Amanhã será uma cópia quase do dia de hoje...


----------



## supercell (7 Mar 2014 às 23:25)

Bastante sol e algum nevoeiro marcaram o dia, penso que amanhã será idêntico.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Mar 2014 às 04:49)

Bom dia 

Actuais *11,5ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa! Madrugada mais morna que a anterior, nevoeiro só nas zonas mais baixas e junto aos cursos de água


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2014 às 12:58)

Boas, 

Belo dia de sol e com algum calor, mínima de *9.6 ºC*

Neste momento 21.0 ºC


----------



## supercell (8 Mar 2014 às 13:32)

23ºC marca o meu termómetro analógico vermelhinho..


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2014 às 15:04)

O vento já rodou para Oeste, a maxima foi de *22.4 ºC*, bela temperatura para o mês de Março.

Neste momento  20.2 ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2014 às 15:32)

Boa tarde...

Aliás, é uma fantástica tarde.
Convém sublinhar isso mesmo: a fantástica tarde que temos hoje.

O sol brilha num céu limpo imaculado, e o vento sopra fraco de SE.
O solos ainda apresentam-se saturados pelas chuvas dos últimos meses, mas o ar hoje é seco - *Hr: 40%*.

Depois de uma máxima de *22,3ºC* no dia de ontem, sigo agora com *a máxima do dia*: *22,9ºC*.
*Tmín* de hoje: *5,8ºC*

A todos um excelente fim de semana


----------



## meteoamador (8 Mar 2014 às 21:54)

Boas noites

Mas que semana esta ainda há quatro dias a trás tínhamos um rigoroso inverno com muita chuvinha e a temperaturas um pouco baixas e agora já temos dias de verão. 

Hoje a máxima foi de 26.8ºC, agora estão 14.2ºC  e pensar que ainda estamos no inverno


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mar 2014 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos um dia "farrusco", com nebulosidade alta a tapar parcialmente o sol.
Não temos a sensação quente de ontem, mas ainda assim está agradável.
O vento sopra fraco, variável (E\NE\NNE).

Ontem a *máxima* foi de 23,0ºC.
Hoje deverá ser mais baixa.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC

Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 50%​*


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2014 às 10:48)

meteoamador disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Mas que semana esta ainda há quatro dias a trás tínhamos um rigoroso inverno com muita chuvinha e a temperaturas um pouco baixas e agora já temos dias de verão.
> 
> Hoje a máxima foi de 26.8ºC, agora estão 14.2ºC  e pensar que ainda estamos no inverno



Quase 27ºC de máxima?


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2014 às 12:04)

Bom dia, 

Tempo algo abafado por aqui, sigo com 19.0 ºC actuais, céu nublado por nuvens altas mas que deixam ocasionalmente passar o sol 

Bastante escuro para sul e SW.


----------



## supercell (9 Mar 2014 às 12:30)

Com menos calor do que ontem e céu bastante nublado e escuro a Oeste e Sul mesmo a fazer lembrar uma trovoada..


----------



## Névoa (9 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

Depois do intenso calor de ontem, que garantiu o primeiro passeio à beira-mar do ano, um dia com abertas pela manhã mas agora bastante nublado.

Não sei da temperatura exterior, mas dentro de casa está fresco.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Mar 2014 às 14:27)

Agreste disse:


> Quase 27ºC de máxima?



Pode haver uma margem de erro de cerca de 1º mas pelo que vi no wunderground as estações aqui de perto não diferem muito na Ribeira do Neiva foi de 27.2 °C e em Palmeira foi de 26.4 ºC.

Hoje segue mais fresquinho com 21ºC atuais o céu encontra-se coberto por nuvens altas.

Continuação de um bom Domingo


----------



## james (9 Mar 2014 às 16:59)

Boa tarde , 

Finalmente um dia com o ceu nublado .

Tmax : 21 ° C

Tmin : 6 ° C ( nos ultimos dias tem estado quente de dia mas noites muito frias , as minimas tem oscilado entre os 2 e os 6 ° C  ) 

O ceu esta nublado mas nao vai chover , as nuvens sao medias e altas, apenas servem para confortar a vista para quem gosta de ver o ceu nublado como eu . 

O anticiclone esta para durar , para gaudio das muitas pessoas ca no forum que gostam de tempo anticiclonico ( Nao e o meu caso ) .

Continuacao de um bom fim de semana para todos .


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2014 às 00:53)

Dias de tempo mais morno (já deu para andar de "manga curta"), máximas a rondar os 21ºc...durante o dia de hoje (ontem já a esta hora) de *21,7ºc*!
Sigo com uns agradáveis *15,2ºc* e *54%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia. A semana começa com um sol radioso, vento fraco e uns agradáveis 14,2º.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Mar 2014 às 11:12)

Assim sim  Muito agradável


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2014 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, 

belo dia de sol com *21.0 ºc* actuais.

Vento fraco de Leste/SE.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2014 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Assim de facto vale a pena...Muito sol, ameno quanto baste (ainda é cedo para termos verdadeiro calor...penso eu de que).

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de E\NE.
O céu encontra-se limpo.
A noite foi bastante fresca.

*Tmín: 3,9ºC

Tatual: 22,1ºC
Hr: 31%​*


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2014 às 15:25)

*23.0 ºc *actuais, é a temperatura mais elevada do ano até ao momento. 

Vento continua fraco, agora de ESE.

quase 24 ºc no ISEP: ( 23.9 ºC )

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

Parece que o vento rodou de E para NW , e com isto a temperatura teve uma descida acentuada!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2014 às 18:14)

Boas, 

Máxima de *23.2 ºC* ( mais alta que muitas máximas de Verão)

Neste momento uns agradáveis 19.6 ºC

Humidade: 50%

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (11 Mar 2014 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *12.6 ºc *

Neste momento 14.5 ºc 

Baixa humidade: 32 %

Vento E: 12 Km/h

Tempo muito limpo e seco proporciona boas vistas até ao mar, uma foto que fiz há minutos (telemóvel) para a zona ocidental da Cidade:


----------



## james (11 Mar 2014 às 10:11)

Bom dia, 

A iniciar mais um dia anormalmente quente para a epoca .

Tmin : 5° C

Tatual :  16 ° C

HR : 54 %

PA: 1023 hPa 

Mas atencao que , ao contrario dos dias , as noites tem estado bem frias , tem havido quase sempre formacao de geada .


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mar 2014 às 15:06)

Boas,

de facto isto está uma maravilha, 24.5ºC atuais e 26% de humidade relativa. 


Não me lembrava de saborear desta forma estas primeiras temperaturas de Primavera, talvez devido aos dois meses de muita chuva que tivemos.


----------



## Névoa (11 Mar 2014 às 15:25)

Acho estranho que, pelo que sei, quase ninguém conte com estes dias quentes no início de Março. Raro é o ano em que isso não acontece, e não são necessariamente o prenúncio de um verão muito quente, até observo por vezes o contrário.

E, para mim, sabem tão bem!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2014 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de sol, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de *N*.
Ontem esteve bem ameno depois de uma noite\início de manhã fresca (*Tmín: 4,0ºC e Tmáx: 22,3ºC*).
*Uma nota*: o termómetro de mercúrio que está no abrigo meteorológico deu-me uma máxima aproximada de 24,0ºC. A mínima foi a mesma do sensor digital.

Hoje
*Tmín: 5,1ºC

Tatual: 9,0ºC
Hr: 60%*


----------



## Névoa (12 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

Manhã com céu ligeiramente nublado, agora talvez com um pouco mais de sol. Um bocado mais frio hoje, mas a temperatura continua bastante agradável.

O isep relata 22,3C no Porto, acredito que aqui esteja mais fresco que isso.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2014 às 22:25)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia com temperaturas já altas demais para o meu gosto...  Mas o sol é bem vindo!
A meio da manhã o Porto ocidental cobriu-se de nevoeiro o que foi bem bom para baixar a temperatura por algumas horas.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2014 às 11:56)

Bons Dias!!!

Sigo com uma manhã quentinha, com *21.0ºC*, vento a *18 km/h *e *34%* de humidade relativa.

Manhã excelente para quem quer ir para a praia, condições muito boas para quem quer iniciar-se no surf e bodyboard.

Para a tarde vai haver condições favoráveis à prática de Kitesurf no spot de Espinho e Aguda (Vila Nova de Gaia) porque o vento está a intensificar-se e vai ser uma tarde de nortada.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

início de dia com muito nevoeiro, mínima de *8.2 ºc *

Actual: 8.4 ºc


----------



## darque_viana (17 Mar 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Por cá, manhã com alguma nebulosidade pontual e mais fresca do que ontem.

Ontem o cenário era este na cidade.





A fotografia é das primeiras horas do incêndio (começou de manhã cedo). Durante o dia ficou bem pior, com o fumo e as cinzas a espalharem-se por todo o lado. E pensar que ainda estamos a meio de Março 

Mais fotografias aqui e aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mar 2014 às 23:45)

Boa noite.

Tenho andado de "férias"...As emoções deste outono-inverno foram tantas que as últimas 2 semanas foram de "expurgação" destas emoções
A estabilidade anti-ciclónica tem destas coisas.

Hoje tivemos sol, mas mais tímido do que tem sido habitual. A neblina esteve sempre presente e agora no final do dia as nuvens baixas deixam antever alguma mudança.
O vento tem soprado fraco.

*Tmín: 4,6ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC

Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 81%​*
Boa semana


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2014 às 21:24)

Boa noite, 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *8.6 ºC*

Máxima: *17.4 ºC*

Actual:

Temp: 13.2 ºC

Vento NNW : 6 Km/h

Pressão:1021.3 hpa

Humidade: 84%

Dia com alguma nebulosidade em especial durante a manhã.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Mar 2014 às 01:30)

Anda tudo de férias estes dias 

Ontem foi mais um dia de céu pouco nublado, típico de um dia de Primavera...máxima de *16,5ºc* e mínima de *8,9ºc*!
Até amanhã a todos...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mar 2014 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

O dia apresenta-se verdadeiramente primaveril antes de chegar o outono (ou será o inverno?!)
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.

*Tmín: 7,4ºC

Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 47%*​


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2014 às 01:16)

Boa noite,

Não é uma boa fotografia em termos de qualidade mas fui apanhado desprevenido durante uma deslocação de comboio. Restou-me o telemóvel. Penso julgar-se de uma cirrus kelvin-helmholtz. Avistei-a por volta do meio-dia enquanto atravessava a Ponte de São João sobre o Rio Douro. Alguém que possa confirmar?

Este tipo de nuvem costuma formar-se em zonas de instabilidade e cisalhamento vertical onde os ventos movem-se em direções diferentes.


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2014 às 10:38)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não é uma boa fotografia em termos de qualidade mas fui apanhado desprevenido durante uma deslocação de comboio. Restou-me o telemóvel. Penso julgar-se de uma cirrus kelvin-helmholtz. Avistei-a por volta do meio-dia enquanto atravessava a Ponte de São João sobre o Rio Douro. Alguém que possa confirmar?



Sim, aparenta ser resultante de instabilidade kelvin-helmholtz, mas não me parecem cirrus, mas sim nuvens bastante mais baixas que isso.


----------



## FernandoCosta (20 Mar 2014 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde! Por aqui, o céu já se apresenta coberto por algumas nuvens.


----------



## meteoamador (20 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

Boas

Extremos de hoje: max 17.6ºCmin8.9ºC

Actualmente estão 10.9ºC o ceu encontra-se muito nublado.  

Amanha regressa a chuva que espero que caia com pouca intensidade para não fazer estragos nas culturas já implementadas.


----------



## james (21 Mar 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia , 

Finalmente regressou a chuva ! ! !

Durante a noite caiu de forma fraca , por vezes moderada a partir da manhã .


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2014 às 13:48)

Chove bem neste momento, gotas bastante grossas e com intensidade!

Algum nevoeiro à mistura.


----------



## james (21 Mar 2014 às 14:24)

Boas ,

A chuva continua a cair certinha .

E ja se comeca a sentir algum frio .


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mar 2014 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

Em regime de aguaceiros por vezes com mais intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2014 às 14:56)

Chove com intensidade pelo Porto


----------



## quimdabrita (21 Mar 2014 às 15:08)

Chove com intensidade em Paredes (sul).


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2014 às 15:35)

Continua a chuva, sigo com *5.6 mm * acumulados até ao momento

12.4 ºc actuais


----------



## jpmartins (21 Mar 2014 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui sigo com 3.0mm e 14.4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2014 às 00:15)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de chuva, normalmente fraca, e que deixou um acumulado de 5,3 mm.
Neste momento temos céu muito nublado, não chove e o vento sopra fraco de O.
Também foi marcado pela descida da temperatura - quase menos 6ºC de máxima relativamente a ontem...

Parece que a PRIMAVERA gosta de brincar connosco...

*Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 86%​*
Um bom fim de semana


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2014 às 11:18)

Neste momento ve-se uma célula a Este com um topo razoável, que ao passar por Espinho produziu chuva.


----------



## Paula (22 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

Boas.

Está um vento gelado. 
Depois de uns dias bem agradáveis até é bom voltar a ter uns dias mais frescos.

Durante a manhã foram caindo uns aguaceiros.
Temperatura atual nos 12.8ºC.


----------



## james (23 Mar 2014 às 01:41)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado e caiu um aguaceiro fraco a pouco .

 O vento sopra fraco .

Tatual : 7° C

HR : 74 %

PA : 1025 hPa

Bom fim de semana .


----------



## james (23 Mar 2014 às 12:43)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com o ceu nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos esporadicos .

Tatual : 14° C


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, 

mínima fresca de *5.1 ºc *

Neste momento: 11.8 ºc 

Precipitação acumulada. *0.8 mm*

Céu com algumas nuvens, tempo fresco.


----------



## meteoamador (23 Mar 2014 às 21:39)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado neste momento o vento sopra fraco de S.

 8.4ºC atuais  

Bom fim de dia da Metreologia


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

já chove certinho pelo Porto, sigo com *0.8 mm *acumulados.

mínima de *6.2 ºc *

Actual: 9.4 ºc


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2014 às 08:56)

Até ao momento, *5 mm *acumulados, rain rate máximo *16 mm/h*.

Chove com pingas médias/grossas.

Vento SSW: 25 Km/h


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2014 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Chove fraco a moderado por Matosinhos, com 10,2º.


----------



## james (24 Mar 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia , 

Por aqui chove muito  e está um ar frio . 

Acredito que possa estar a nevar acima dos 1200 - 1300 metros de altitude .


----------



## ogalo (24 Mar 2014 às 16:35)

Por aqui já não chove , mas de manha choveu muito e havia um ar bem fresquinho ...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2014 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

De manhã tivemos chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado foi de 9,7 mm.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, mas durante a manhã e início da tarde soprou moderado.
Parece que as condições meteorológicas vão ser marcadas pela chuva nos próximos tempos. Mais chuva...
Resta-nos "aguentar" estóicamente aqui neste nosso litoral nortenho. A chuva "faz parte do nosso SER" e por isso fica-nos mal queixar deste elemento desde sempre presente nas nossas vidas...

*Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 81%​*
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## darque_viana (25 Mar 2014 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de bastante vento por aqui. Muito desagradável andar na rua. 
A chuva, essa, chegou agora


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, destaque para o vento com algumas rajadas,nota-se uma descida da temperatura


----------



## james (25 Mar 2014 às 13:36)

Boa tarde , 

Chove forte por aqui .


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2014 às 14:33)

Tempo muito fechado e chove bem!

*4 mm* acumulados.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *9 mm*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2014 às 14:47)

Começou a chover por aqui! Estão  11,4ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2014 às 20:16)

Boas, 

já se sente o frio a entrar, trazido pela circulação de Norte, vento com rajadas de NNW e sensação térmica baixa.

8.7 ºc actuais

Precipitação acumulada:* 4.6 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Continua a descida, sigo com 7.2 ºc actuais e vento com algumas rajadas de N/NW


----------



## james (25 Mar 2014 às 23:50)

Boa noite ,

Noite de aguaceiros e esta frio .

Tatual : 5.8 ° C


----------



## james (26 Mar 2014 às 10:15)

Bom dia , 

Dia com periodos de ceu nublado , aguaceiros e vento moderado .

Tmin : 5.8 ° C

Tatual : 12 ° C ( embora a sensacao termica seja mais baixa devido ao vento frio )

Gosto destes dias em que o sol espreita entre as nuvens e os seus raios parcialmente encobertos por nuvens entram pelas florestas  , da uma luminosidade interessante .


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2014 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

inicio de dia bem fresquinho, mínima  de *3.4 ºc* 

Neste momento: 3.8 ºc 

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa ( a descer )

Vento E : 4 Km/h

Humidade: 94%

Céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2014 às 08:37)

Céu muito escuro e começa a chover!

Está frio, 5.9 ºc actuais


----------



## dlourenco (27 Mar 2014 às 13:29)

Bem, tive de esperar pela Primavera para ver a maior geada "do Inverno"! 

Pelas 5h da manhã, na freguesia de Real o termómetro marcava 0.2ºC e tinha o carro coberto de gelo


----------



## supercell (27 Mar 2014 às 22:04)

Não choveu durante o dia, mas esteve um vento incomudativo..


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 14:26)

Boas tarde, 

alguma chuva durante a manhã, entretanto o céu tem agora algumas abertas e observam-se nuvens em crescimento vertical com a ajuda da radiação, essas nuvens deslocam-se Leste para Oeste sensivelmente e com bases bastante escuras.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 14:42)

Escuridão total a Norte de Espinho.
Como está o tempo para os lados do Porto?


----------



## supercell (28 Mar 2014 às 14:51)

Por aqui reina a calmia, céu pouco nublado e sensação térmica agradável.


----------



## Névoa (28 Mar 2014 às 15:14)

Aqui na Senhora da Hora o céu está bem nublado, coberto por nuvens de ventre escuro. Já choveu e até o sol chegou a surgir há pouco tempo atrás, mas agora o tempo fechou. Não chove e está mais quente que pela manhã, quando estava desagradavelmente frio.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 15:21)

Panorama às 15.01 sobre a foz do Rio Douro


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2014 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Começa a trovejar por aqui 
Chove bem.


----------



## james (28 Mar 2014 às 16:34)

Boa tarde , 

Por cá , o céu está nublado , um bocado carregado e com alguns cúmulus nimbus dispersos .

Já ocorreram também alguns aguaceiros fracos .


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2014 às 16:46)

Boa tarde.

Hoje de manhã tivemos períodos de chuvisco ou aguaceiros fracos. Não registei ainda precipitação na estação.
O vento tem estado a soprar fraco de E\ENE.
A sensação é de frio, e o tempo cinzento põe o pessoal "doente"...
Pelo menos domingo vai melhorar...ao menos que chova de uma vez. Assim é que se torna chato: nem carne, nem peixe

*Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 61%​*
A todos um bom fim de semana


----------



## supercell (28 Mar 2014 às 17:14)

Boa rega agora em Aveiro, acompanhada por trovoada e frio, que vai para Norte..


----------



## Névoa (28 Mar 2014 às 17:41)

Céu agora bem mais limpo, com o sol a marcar presença e a elevar consideravelmente a temperatura.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mar 2014 às 18:13)

Trovoada aqui!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 18:24)

O detector de trovoadas já apita, grande escuridão a vir de sul...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mar 2014 às 18:34)

Vista para norte :
















EDIT: Grande estouro agora!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:40)

Acabei de ver um clarão sobre o interior de Gaia...


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Outro clarão...


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Agora mesmo relâmpago grosso direcção SSE, espectáculo, foi um relâmpago nuvem/terra, o céu está preto


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

E mais outros 2...


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:52)

São vários... Não vou encher de posts sucessivos...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mar 2014 às 18:53)

Vários trovões por aqui. Filmei alguns mas por alguma razão o vídeo desapareceu,lol.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:56)

Eles vêm de Sudeste.... Agora foram mesmo 2 raios...


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 18:58)

Paelagius disse:


> Eles vêm de Sudeste.... Agora foram mesmo 2 raios...



Belos raios e bem grossos!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mar 2014 às 18:59)

Já apanhei um raio fraquinho em fotografia


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mar 2014 às 19:08)

Boas de gaia para baixo está um bom espectáculo


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mar 2014 às 19:10)

Parece dia mas não é foi grande clarão #fb


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:17)

Varios relâmpagos e raios desde as 18horas


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 19:21)

Grande cadência de raios, comeca pingar grosso.

Já ronca e bem


----------



## Maxispot (28 Mar 2014 às 19:26)

Matosinhos, a diferença de luminosidade entre o Norte e o SUl é abismal. Totalmente negro a Sul e os clarões sucedem-se. Vento muito fraco de S / SE o que indica que deve continuar a subir lentamente até cá... 

Só visto este céu!

Trovoada ainda ao longe a ribombar


----------



## frederico (28 Mar 2014 às 19:28)

Trovoada no Porto, registo dois trovões por agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:28)

Vários raios e relâmpagos a Norte de Espinho, o limite sul da célula já está em Espinho, portanto as coisas por aqui já estão a acalmar. 
Esta célula produziu trovoada durante 1h30min.Já à muito tempo que não via uma célula tão duradoura como esta e ainda não se dissipou.


----------



## Spak (28 Mar 2014 às 19:30)

Mega trovoada no Porto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mar 2014 às 19:31)

varios relampagos! afinal chegou até nós


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

no rainalarm uma mancha vermelha a passar o Porto estará correto

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 19:36)

Esta horrivel pedras enormes de granizo e fortíssimos raios já foi a luz abaixo, que tempestade, há um cheiro a queimado no ar, um raio caiu perto do marques...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mar 2014 às 19:37)

confirmado snifa!


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> no rainalarm uma mancha vermelha a passar o Porto estará correto
> 
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/



Afirmativo. Esta célula já tem mais de 2 horas de vida e ainda não perdeu a força.


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mar 2014 às 19:39)

Snifa ja chega de pedras este ano


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2014 às 19:41)

Que potência de trovoada que se abate sobre o Porto!!! Até dá medo. Chove bem com gelo à mistura e os clarões são certamente dos mais fortes e abrangentes em área que já vi.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:43)

Cada raio comprido a norte de Espinho.

Vou para a janela, não quero perder espectáculo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 19:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> no rainalarm uma mancha vermelha a passar o Porto estará correto
> http://www.rain-alarm.com/



Mais exactamente sobre Vila Nova de Gaia às 19h00 e Oliveira do Douro às 19h10. Já coloco aqui as imagens dentro de breves minutos.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 19:46)

Está tudo branco, parece que nevou, mais logo coloco um video, apanhei uma fortíssima descarga que mandou a luz abaixo, assim como a queda de granizo.

*14 mm* acumulados e a subir continua a chover e a relampejar forte!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mar 2014 às 19:48)

Bem que grande saraivada que caiu aqui pelo centro do Porto. Parece que nevou. E muita trovoada, mas já está a acalmar. Liguei pra minha mãe que vai a caminho de Ermesinde e por lá tudo calmo, portanto foi bastante localizado


----------



## rfilipeg (28 Mar 2014 às 19:49)

De salientar que o rain alarm apresenta as suas imagens aproximadas e não exatas, a célula aqui por Gondomar não passou, é tudo muito junto ao mar e muito concentrado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Por aqui continua na mesma, chuva mais forte, no entanto, e o ar está gélido.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Por aqui continua na mesma, chuva mais forte, no entanto, e o ar está gélido.



Aqui em espinho o ar também está gélido, esta célula fez com que as temperaturas baixassem drasticamente.
Sigo com 9,3ºC e relâmpagos a Norte.

Daqui a pouco coloco algumas fotos do stormchase que fiz esta tarde, antes de vir está célula duradoura.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2014 às 19:55)

Se tiverem imagens/vídeos, partilhem! 

Imagem de radar, há meia hora:


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mar 2014 às 19:56)

Saraiva acumulada


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 19:57)

AnDré disse:


> Se tiverem imagens/vídeos, partilhem!
> 
> Imagem de radar, há meia hora:



Irei colocar daqui a pouco um video com o inicio da queda de granizo, para verem bem o tamanho dos calhaus..

*17 mm *acumulados e continua a chuva, mas menos intensa.

Isto foi brutal, grande tempestade de raios e granizo.

Agora apenas ums clarões dispersos para Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 19:58)

Rain Alarm:


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2014 às 20:02)

Passou mesmo pelo centro da cidade. A abrandar agora mas ainda chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 20:19)

Aqui seguem as fotos da aproximação da tempestade como podem ver, naquele momento eram 17:30 horas mais ou menos.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 20:46)

A tempestade desloca-se para norte/noroeste, ao longo do litoral, estando entre as Modivas e a Povoa de Varzim às 20h30, já bastante mais enfraquecida.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mar 2014 às 20:48)

Aqui já nem há vestígios. Quem adormeceu durante meia hora e acordou agora, não deu por nada


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 20:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Aqui já nem há vestígios. Quem adormeceu durante meia hora e acordou agora, não deu por nada



Por aqui ainda há bastantes vestígios,mesmo na escuridão, dá para observar telhados brancos e bastante acumulação nas bermas das ruas e para brisas dos carros.

Pena não ser de dia para ter uma melhor visibilidade.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mar 2014 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui ainda há bastantes vestígios,mesmo na escuridão, dá para observar telhados brancos e bastante acumulação nas bermas das ruas e para brisas dos carros.
> 
> Pena não ser de dia para ter uma melhor visibilidade.



Eu telhados não consigo ver porque moro numa zona de prédios altos, na rua não consigo ver nada, mas é natural que ainda haja alguma em sítios mais difíceis de derreter. Mas sem a saraiva, a chuva, a trovoada, parece que nem se passou nada.


----------



## Costa (28 Mar 2014 às 21:23)

Monumental saraivada

Aqui pela Fernão Magalhães


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2014 às 21:52)

Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz do início da saraivada e com alguma trovoada, dá para perceber o tamanho das pedras e o barulho que fazem ( ver em HD )

Neste momento há vários semáforos na cidade sem funcionar, ou estão intermitentes ou simplesmente apagados, em certas zonas a saraiva ainda não derreteu, nomeadamente jardins e beiras de passeios.

Tenho notícias de pessoas que com a trovoada ficaram sem alguns equipamentos como boxes de TV  cabo.

[ame="http://youtu.be/SWBYlZdQ0xU"]http://youtu.be/SWBYlZdQ0xU[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz do início da saraivada e com alguma trovoada, dá para perceber o tamanho das pedras e o barulho que fazem ( ver em HD )
> 
> Neste momento há vários semáforos na cidade sem funcionar, ou estão intermitentes ou simplesmente apagados, em certas zonas a saraiva ainda não derreteu, nomeadamente jardins e beiras de passeios.
> 
> ...



Mas que bombardeamento , aqui a última vez que houve uma saraivada assim já foi há mais de 10 anos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mar 2014 às 22:00)

Snifa disse:


> Irei colocar daqui a pouco um video com o inicio da queda de granizo, para verem bem o tamanho dos calhaus..
> 
> *17 mm *acumulados e continua a chuva, mas menos intensa.
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Snifa,

Confirmo, estava no centro do Porto por volta das 19H, o céu encontrava-se super escuro para os lados de Gaia, foram vários raios, houve uma grande queda de granizo. Sinceramente não estava a contar com essa animação toda e acho que foi um evento muito rápido e bastante localizado.

A chuva deve regressar de forma mais ativa (moderada) no Domingo ao Douro Litoral e Minho , até lá um excelente Fim de Semana a todos os colegas MeteoLoucos.

Cmps.


----------



## Spak (28 Mar 2014 às 22:36)

Foto tirada às 19h09 no Campo 24 de Agosto


----------



## manchester (28 Mar 2014 às 23:26)

Partilho esta foto retirada da página do Facebook de 1 amigo meu...relâmpago potente hoje no Porto!!!


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mar 2014 às 23:51)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvRHgIYvGaA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Névoa (29 Mar 2014 às 01:05)

Eu nem dei por isso :/ Ouvi os trovões e relâmpagos, mas nem sequer ouvi a chuva e por isso nem me dei ao trabalho de subir as persianas...


----------



## Paelagius (29 Mar 2014 às 02:52)

28/03/2014 06:59:32 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:11:18 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:12:18 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:14:06 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:16:32 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:19:43 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:26:27 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:32:38 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:34:42 PM GMT+01:00





28/03/2014 07:51:01 PM GMT+01:00


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2014 às 10:08)

Bons dias,

mínima fria com *3.4 ºc *

Neste momento muito sol e 10.2 ºc 

Um pequeno vídeo da trovoada de ontem (câmera lenta) pouco  antes da intensa saraivada:

relâmpago aos 26 segundos

[ame="http://youtu.be/6IneomZ0Bsc"]http://youtu.be/6IneomZ0Bsc[/ame]


O mês segue com *114.1 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2014 às 11:04)

Um último vídeo que fiz ontem, com queda intensa de saraiva, apenas para mostrar a brancura que ia ganhando o campo de treinos do FCP, entretanto a luz falhou e não deu para filmar mais..

[ame="http://youtu.be/6JwyfLPd77g"]http://youtu.be/6JwyfLPd77g[/ame]



Foto tirada no meu terraço:


----------



## Falkor (29 Mar 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Ontem pelas 19H o cenário era este em Gaia








[ame="http://youtu.be/8lbfFT7H9CU"]http://youtu.be/8lbfFT7H9CU[/ame]


----------



## supercell (29 Mar 2014 às 12:08)

Por aqui muito sol e algumas nuvens no oceano.


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2014 às 12:38)

Snifa desde já muito obrigado por todos os registos que aqui posta neste forum que é um grande contributo para a historia meteorológica!

Fiz uma pequena brincadeira de como imagino a janela do Snifa espero que não leve  a mal


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2014 às 13:22)

Teles disse:


> Snifa desde já muito obrigado por todos os registos que aqui posta neste forum que é um grande contributo para a historia meteorológica!
> 
> Fiz uma pequena brincadeira de como imagino a janela do Snifa espero que não leve  a mal




Obrigado Teles, de facto esta zona elevada da Cidade tem bons horizontes, daí a relativa facilidade em apanhar eventos meteorológicos, a montagem ficou engraçada


----------



## Paelagius (29 Mar 2014 às 13:26)

Fui até à Rua da Alegria e encontrei pelo caminho ainda alguns semáforos que continuam desligados ou em intermitência, como por exemplo, alguns críticos, como no Campo Alegre junto ao Restaurante Capa Negra ou como no cruzamento da Rua Passos Manuel (rua íngreme de duas vias de sentido único descendente) com a Rua Sá da Bandeira. Prudência não só com as interceções mas também com as passadeiras...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2014 às 14:00)

Boa tarde 
Por aqui sigo com 12,4ºC e formação nuvens cumulunimbus a E/ NE
http://i.imgur.com/tnGmnnM.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XZ6bkjv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/k8lZdme.jpg

Ontem por volta das 19h o cenário era este...(vista sul)
http://i.imgur.com/FONatOv.jpg


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2014 às 04:25)

Tenho aqui também um vídeo de ontem:


(relâmpago aos 59s aproximadamente, antes ainda se houve o som de outros)

Pena que não tivesse conseguido captar mais.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2014 às 10:44)

*Granizo cobre Porto de branco*

Publicado em 2014-03-28






Forte precipitação no Porto

 Uma forte trovoada e queda de granizo cobriram o Porto de branco, ao final da tarde desta sexta-feira.

Em cerca de 15 minutos, as ruas da cidade transformaram-se num manto branco e em pequenos ribeiros, tal foi a precipitação. 







http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3784591


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mar 2014 às 10:48)

Bom dia.

Por cá passou tudo ao lado e reinou a calma.
Interessante saraivada aí por baixo...

Hoje já temos tudo preparado para a semana de chuva (nada como janeiro ou fevereiro...) e o dia, que começou com boas abertas e o sol a tentar espreitar, está agora cinzento, com um céu muito nublado e por vezes vai chuviscando.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSE.
*Está fresco*, um bocado desagradável.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC

Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 75%​*
Faltam-me 12 mm para chegar aos 2000mm neste ano hidrológico. Será hoje?
Um bom domingo para todos!


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2014 às 12:24)

Bom dia. Chuviscos fracos para já, mas o vento moderado de sul promete mais...


----------



## supercell (30 Mar 2014 às 13:09)

Chuva, vento e frio, que dia de inverno este...


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2014 às 13:17)

Chove bem e certinho pelo Porto!


----------



## james (30 Mar 2014 às 16:42)

Boa tarde ,

Manha e inicio de tarde com muita chuva !

Agora esta a ficar muito vento .


----------



## james (30 Mar 2014 às 17:42)

Por ca chove de forma fortissima e acompanhada de muito vento !

Tatual : 12 °  C


----------



## james (30 Mar 2014 às 17:52)

Diluvio ! ! !


----------



## CptRena (30 Mar 2014 às 18:01)

Pelo radar vem aí um _train_ de células aqui para a zona. É capaz de entrar um pouco mais a Sul, para aí em Dunas de Mira, Vagueira.
Vamos acompanhando o evoluir da situação. A imagem de radar denúncia zonas com reflectividades bem elevadas ≈56dBZ


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 18:06)

CptRena disse:


> Pelo radar vem aí um train de células aqui para a zona. É capaz de entrar um pouco mais a Sul, para aí em Dunas de Mira, Vagueira.
> Vamos acompanhando o evoluir da situação. A imagem de radar aponta denúncia zonas com reflectividades bem elevadas ≈56dBZ



Também estou curioso para ver como será na minha zona que faz parte do Litoral Centro


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2014 às 18:08)

CptRena disse:


> Pelo radar vem aí um train de células aqui para a zona. É capaz de entrar um pouco mais a Sul, para aí em Dunas de Mira, Vagueira.
> Vamos acompanhando o evoluir da situação. A imagem de radar aponta denúncia zonas com reflectividades bem elevadas ≈56dBZ



De facto grande reflectividade a grande distância do radar, atenção ao litoral entre Coimbra e Porto que deverão ser afetados por estas células com forte atividade nos próximos minutos\horas....


----------



## CptRena (30 Mar 2014 às 18:12)

A SO daqui é um negrume brutal. Actualmente na minha varanda estão 14,0°C


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2014 às 18:17)

Grande escuridão que se aproxima de SW e Oeste, vento de Sul com bastante intensidade..


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2014 às 18:30)

Céu a SO, vem aí da grossa


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2014 às 18:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Céu a SO, vem aí da grossa



Granizo relativamente grande, "pedras" com 1 cm de diâmetro +\- !!!! E aquele train de células já chegou a terra?


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2014 às 19:03)

Que temporal dos diabos!! 


Chuva bem forte acompanhada de bastante vento, há cerca de cinco minutos fazia uma "fumarada" incrível nos telhados!


E volta a intensificar neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2014 às 19:20)

Boas,
Chove bem há cerca de meia hora. A tarde acabou por ser até bastante agradável com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. O Atlântico já mostra alguma agitação.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mar 2014 às 19:29)

Porto de Leixões


----------



## CptRena (30 Mar 2014 às 19:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Granizo relativamente grande, "pedras" com 1 cm de diâmetro +\- !!!! E aquele train de células já chegou a terra?



Perdeu a pujança toda. Deu chuva moderada por aqui. E agora está chuva fraca.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2014 às 19:49)

O luz forte do pôr-do-sol espreita por entre o cinzento.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2014 às 21:08)

Boas, 

Por aqui chove certinho com gotas bastante grossas, *9 mm* até ao momento.

9.2 ºC actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2014 às 00:38)

Temperatura a subir depois de ter estado ás 23h 8,9ºc agora sigo com 10,5ºc!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2014 às 00:49)

Um vídeo com o mau tempo de Sábado no Porto...


Diogo Mota


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

o dia começa com chuva e *7 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

10.5 ºc actuais

*130.5 mm* este mês.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia , 

Início de semana com aguaceiros , durante a noite também esteve algum vento .


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2014 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

Por cá tivemos\temos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas, de SE\SSE.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto, num dia fresco e húmido.
O acumulado de precipitação é de 4,3 mm.
O *total do ano hidrológico* ultrapassou assim a barreira dos 2000 litros\m2: *2003,7 mm*!

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 82%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mar 2014 às 14:44)

Boas tardes,


dia de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros por aqui, com 15,5ºC atuais.


Acumulados *6,3 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 15:08)

Dia de chuva fraca hoje...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2014 às 16:18)

Vai chovendo por aqui com gotas por vezes grossas, *8.6 mm *acumulados.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Mar 2014 às 16:31)

Por estas bandas sigo com 12.7mm.


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Após uma pausa agora chove bem...


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2014 às 18:51)

A chuva parou, neste momento há algumas abertas, *11 mm* acumulados.

12.4 ºC actuais, pressão em queda.

Mais logo chegará aquela formação a SW e que está em deslocamento para NE/NNE


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2014 às 19:10)

Snifa disse:


> A chuva parou, neste momento há algumas abertas, *11 mm* acumulados.
> 
> 12.4 ºC actuais, pressão em queda.
> 
> Mais logo chegará aquela formação a SW e que está em deslocamento para NE/NNE



Snifa achas que esta madrugada poderemos ter animação aqui no nosso cantinho? Chuva sei que haverá e com fartura, mas será que vemos trovoada e\ou granizo? Aquela formação a SW promete mas será que chega aqui qualquer coisa?


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2014 às 19:10)

Recomeça a chover, vento SE , temperatura 11,6ºC , Hr91%


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 19:32)

Finalmente um pouco de sol por entre as nuvens! 



> Snifa achas que esta madrugada poderemos ter animação aqui no nosso cantinho? Chuva sei que haverá e com fartura, mas será que vemos trovoada e\ou granizo? Aquela formação a SW promete mas será que chega aqui qualquer coisa?



Sim, pelo Sat24 dá para ver que há descargas em nuvens que vão passar por cá... 

http://www.sat24.com/pt/eu?ir=false


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

supercell disse:


> Finalmente um pouco de sol por entre as nuvens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, vamos ver se não perdem a atividade quando chegarem... Cá estaremos para ver... Esperemos só que não cause estragos, isso é o mais importante.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Mar 2014 às 19:37)

Vai haver trovoada aqui no litoral norte? Vai chegar a Espinho? Eheheh assim via num espaço de dois dias novamente trovoada.
O último evento foi memorável para a região do Grande Porto e Aveiro, a célula permaneceu em Espinho durante 1h30 min sempre a dar trovoada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Fotos tiradas a poucos minutos:
SE: http://i.imgur.com/27iA3ix.jpg
O: http://i.imgur.com/izpKJKQ.jpg


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 19:44)

> Vai haver trovoada aqui no litoral norte? Vai chegar a Espinho? Eheheh assim via num espaço de dois dias novamente trovoada.
> O último evento foi memorável para a região do Grande Porto e Aveiro, a célula permaneceu em Espinho durante 1h30 min sempre a dar trovoada.



Parece que sim Miguel, dá aqui uma molhada no site do Sat24: http://www.sat24.com/pt/eu?ir=false

Acho que existe grande probabilidade de cá chegar alguma coisa daqui a umas 3 horas, se calhar, porque ainda está longe.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2014 às 20:08)

Vi um clarão agora mesmo, distante a SW, pelo satélite há uma célula  pouco acima de Aveiro 

Daqui do Porto vê-se o topo da célula:


----------



## Paula (31 Mar 2014 às 20:16)

Boa noite.

Tem chovido bem desde o meio da tarde, com algum vento acompanhar 
Temperatura nos 12.2ºC.


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 21:40)

Por aqui tudo calmo e ainda não chove.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Mar 2014 às 21:54)

Boa noite,

O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade...
A aguardar por novos desenvolvimentos


----------



## james (31 Mar 2014 às 22:00)

Boa noite ,

Por ca esta uma noite de aguaceiros moderados .


----------



## supercell (31 Mar 2014 às 22:56)

Tudo muito calmo sem nada em vista por agora..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

Vento fraco a moderado de S/SE


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Mar 2014 às 23:15)

De salientar que do dia 30 para 31, grande queda de granizo e animação eléctrica por volta das 23:55 as 00:30


----------

